# Straight Sided Coca-Cola Bottle



## Ace31 (Oct 1, 2016)

This is one of my more recent finds and I'm pretty sure it's from 1906-1910.  It's a light aqua colour with lots of bubbles.  Thanks for looking.

Coca-Cola
Trade Mark Registered
Toronto Ont
This Bottle Is Not Sold And Must Be Returned


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 1, 2016)

That's nice, I'd like to dig a SS Coke someday. LEON.


----------



## Conch times (Oct 2, 2016)

Very cool bottle!


----------



## RCO (Oct 2, 2016)

its a nice bottle , I'm not sure I've seen this exact version before , is a lot of Toronto straight side coca cola's for sale , a lot were dug in downtown Toronto area a few years ago when they built new condo's and found some old dumps in the process . 
I've never dug a complete straight side yet , although did find a couple broken ones swimming before


----------



## Ace31 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks for the comments.

Those Cokes found in Toronto might have been the 1910-1919 variation, http://www.fan-boy.com/ss.html 

I have an off-clear one I found in the summer.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 2, 2016)

Nicely done, Ace, as always!


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice find!


----------

